# Timing is terrible....



## inkjunkie (Dec 12, 2016)

....this past year and friend passed away. Posted some pictures on Facebook of some of the cheese I smoked. My friends wife, Sandra, dropped some not so subtle hints about a Christmas present. Been way to busy to even think about smoking some cheese. Things have finally slowed down. Problem is the ambient temperature has dropped. Single digits nights, high teens during the day. Really want to give Sandra some cheese. Hoping that the AMNPS burning in the bottom of an XL Big Green Egg will generate enough heat to keep the cheese from freezing. I normally keep the dome propped up about a half inch to avoid condensation. Wondering if I should keep it closed?


----------



## 801driver (Dec 12, 2016)

I would leave it closed.  Not familiar with your particular set up, but the humidity in colder air will be much lower than warm air, so I would start out with it closed.  You can peak at it every once in a while to see how it is going, but you most likely will find more drying than condensate..

Good luck to you.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 13, 2016)

I can't imagine even going outside in that weather, much less smoking something!

Good luck & I'm sure your friends wife will greatly appreciate the cheese.

Al


----------



## cmayna (Dec 13, 2016)

Yes, I would start out with the lid closed.  Don't think you'll run into an issue of freezing the cheese, then again I've never done it in that cold of weather.  Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## smokesontuesday (Dec 22, 2016)

Don't know if you managed to smoke some or not but if not I'd be glad to send you part of the batch I finished last week.


----------



## inkjunkie (Mar 23, 2017)

Haven't logged on since I posted this. I left the lid propped open, Egg stayed around 40*. Sandra loved her gift.


----------

